# Touchless car wash today test.



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Well after my power washer packed up yesterday today it decided to work again so i decided to give my car a touchless wash which i will do over winter to save time so premixed half inch supersnow foam and a small drop of citrus snow foam from auto-rae chem
Being a goon i didnt get befores on the Burg because i simply forgot which isnt good so i did the wash then went and asked my neighbour to have his car aswell to wash it and photograph it in stages which he didnt seem to upset about.

My car finished after a simple foam , dwell spray off. My car had done 400 miles and 13 days without a wash due to the weather.




































































































and up really close to show some areas i missed










And Paul my neighbours Corsa (you can check exif data to see all done in about 10 to 15 minutes)

Car detailed and supernatural and crystal applied. previoulsy a while ago.

Paul said the car hasnt been washed for just over a week.





































Car then foamed with other half of the 1 litre lance bottle left



















Left to dwell and run off for 5 minutesish























































Sideskirts half sprayed



















Half panel sprayed off










Before










After




























Half boot










and finished , no need for any wash now.









































































So detailing and protecting a car in my opinion is paramount to saving time , effort and swirls as dirt just cannot stick aswell to a properly prepared surface.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

You tried Bilt hambers foam yet Marc?

no need to DIY a mix :thumb:


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

I think that's a lesson in itself for the benefits towards a proper upkeep of cars and the benefit of a foam lance :thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Mixman said:


> I think that's a lesson in itself for the benefits towards a proper upkeep of cars and the benefit of a foam lance :thumb:


even on an unkept car it works remarkably well


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

I went for a touchless wash on both of our cars yesterday, thought the snowfoam was taking along time to fall to the floor then realised it had frozen to the car, the foam that was rinsed off was still frozen on the drive late last night long after the cars had been tucked away for the night.
I did miss a little here and there in the rinse but after watching my neighbour sponge wash their 2 cars later in the day and still misss bits I'm not that bothered.
Cheers
AC:thumb:


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

agree with the last statement. did mine the exact same way yesterday with cyc sf and a little 902. :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Great work mate, what foam was it you used?

What did you do about the foamage in the road?! lol


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Fantastic, to say no contact was made


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

andy monty said:


> You tried Bilt hambers foam yet Marc?
> 
> no need to DIY a mix :thumb:


No i have no Bilt range at all. Maybe i need to look at it though.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

vxrmarc said:


> No i have no Bilt range at all. Maybe i need to look at it though.


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=97202


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

All hail the mighty foam lance!! They turned out well for touchless, Marc!


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

excellent results! My PW just doesnt have the power since i put a 10 metre extension on it. I think it might be on its way out too, so hopefully im gonna get a Kranzle and with that, similar results to this - i hope.


----------



## Dean_82 (Feb 21, 2007)

What about drying the cars afterwards?
How did you go about it....?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

i didnt its touchless. Ro water poured over sorts this out.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Get some Acti foam Marc you wont regret it


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

vxrmarc said:


> i didnt its touchless. Ro water poured over sorts this out.


Nice work, I done 3 vehicles today, one thing I would suggest is rinse from the bottom upwards then back down, glad to see someone using a proper strength power washer and achieving the right results.:thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

How'd you manage to snow foam with a broken pressure washer?!


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

Mother-Goose said:


> How'd you manage to snow foam with a broken pressure washer?!


that for me?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Mother-Goose said:


> How'd you manage to snow foam with a broken pressure washer?!


Whom are you reffering to?


----------



## jeroens (Nov 24, 2008)

@Marc

Looks great did you use a karcher vari-lance to rinse/remove foam?

Which 'level' did you put the lance and how much pressure does your PW use (model?)

thanks, J.


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

IIRC you have like a MILLION coats of Zainio on your car LOL......At that rate your car should self clean as you drive along !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

It's topped with SW Cyrstal Rock too.

Looks good Marc. I think I will invest a better PW this year - probably a K10-120


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Its a great result there mate.

Loving the burger aswell :thumb:

My car is dirty to say the least so to save some time i think im gonna give it some snow foam action.

:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

nice stuff MRC :thumb:

another massive vote for BH foam. I did 1" foam + 750ml of water through the standard lance on my Kranzle yesterday, and it was enough to do 2 cars and both 'looked' spotless afterwards, despite several weeks of salt and grime :thumb:

I know its not 100% clean as last time I followed up with a wash and the Zym sponge showed some dirt, but it beads well like in your pics and looks extremely clean. Worth a punt IMHO and Al will refund you anyway if you weren't satisfied


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Good bit of testing there.

Really does go to show the difference a well prepared surface makes. The back of my car was black after a 90 mile motorway run. Washed it yesterday and just the pressure the hose too a majority of the filth off!! It just all ran off the bodywork.


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

vxrmarc said:


> So detailing and protecting a car in my opinion is paramount to saving time , effort and swirls as dirt just cannot stick aswell to a properly prepared surface.


I totally agree with the above :thumb:

Even the hose gets the bulk of grime off mine if i don't have time to drag the PW and lance out

Collinite is for life not just for christmas


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Nice results, I need a new PW so no snow faom for me. so I went to the total petrol station as they have a bay with timed settings, paid for 4 minutes and you can select what functions you need. I did a pre clean, power wash, hot shampoo, rinse, wax rinse, low power spray. Not bad for a garage.

Results weren't as good as yours but I managed to do it at 7PM as its floodlit.


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

rinns said:


> Nice results, I need a new PW so no snow faom for me. so I went to the total petrol station as they have a bay with timed settings, paid for 4 minutes and you can select what functions you need. I did a pre clean, power wash, hot shampoo, rinse, wax rinse, low power spray. Not bad for a garage.
> 
> Results weren't as good as yours but I managed to do it at 7PM as its floodlit.


The only problem with that is you don' know what chemicals are in those machines and now on your car, mostly they will have a strong TFR which will affect or completely remove your LSP

I have used them myself in the past though, but I wouldn't recommend using them regularly :thumb:


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

notsosmall said:


> The only problem with that is you don' know what chemicals are in those machines and now on your car, mostly they will have a strong TFR which will affect or completely remove your LSP
> 
> I have used them myself in the past though, but I wouldn't recommend using them regularly :thumb:


First time I have used one in a year, only used it as the Karcher as died (its been slowly on its way out for a year)

Once I get a new one I will go back to washing the cars myself. Infact I might get one ordered today !

I will reapply LSP in the next week anyway as I have a day off from the wife on Saturday !


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

rinns said:


> First time I have used one in a year, only used it as the Karcher as died (its been slowly on its way out for a year)
> 
> Once I get a new one I will go back to washing the cars myself. Infact I might get one ordered today !
> 
> I will reapply LSP in the next week anyway as I have a day off from the wife on Saturday !


well it may have done you a favour and stripped your old lsp ready for the fresh layer  :thumb:


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

Thats a good clean fella.

What nozzle do you use on the pw?


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

@Sandro and Avanti, it was at Marc, he said in the OP that his power washer had packed up, my bad.


----------



## Steve Baker (Nov 25, 2008)

That's an impressive touchless clean!.........what make and model PW you using? :thumb:


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Just started the touchless wash process myself (the last 2 washes) and getting great results as you have.

Fingers nice and warm too!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok pressure washer had packed up totally and i rang a guy in grays sat pm who repairs them and he told me it would be the pressure switch on the pump or a condensor or something so booked to go in mon after work.. Sunday am i decided to see if i could strip it and when i plugged it in it worked again so i can only presume it must have been the temperature outside when i used it or started to use sat am at 9. It has saved me a few quid anyway, (Didnt i put this at start of thread?)

Pressure washer is the k6.85 and i use the vario lance on it with rachels foam lance. Wash the car on 3/4 pressure setting.


----------



## Deano_2104 (Dec 3, 2007)

great write up 

where do you get your snow foam from?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Rachel at Auto-rae chem. I may try bilt hamber though to try it.


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Superb i really need a snow foam lance now great work


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

What cracking results.


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

Using Super Snow Foam but I’m only using 60 ml in my 1 lt HD lance……………great foaming but nothing close to touch less, Car is well waxed and beads like nothing. Thinking I need to add something either to the mix or buy BH foam. 


Will 1" foam and the rest hot water do it as I read BH needed something like 300ML which cant be an inch can it in my 1lt HD bottle?sounds expensive! 

I just don’t think the SSF does it for me, But it’s probably great for the summer…also the remarks about pressure washing it right, it hinted that you should be a bit more aggressive as I always have the lance a good two feet away on my Mac washer which certainly cant be anywhere close to being a powerful washer.


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

i use 2 inches of snow foam atm, does the job nicely. anything less is pretty pants given the grime.


----------



## aLeX 1.4 s tsi (Mar 20, 2008)

after seeing this, i know that this touchless washing is what i need for this type of weather so..im thinking about getting the Karcher K586M Pressure Washer from argos for about 155.59 http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/7401987/Trail/searchtext>KARCHER.htm

what do you guys think?

also i would also like to know what stuff i need like what foam and lance to use and where from

thanks


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

I'd go for the right connection and the HD lance, and read up on what foam you want on here.....I'm thinking Citrus Snow Foam added to my original Super Snow Foam might work better...although I'm going to add more than the 60ml of last wash to see if that helps.


Just to add, I'd love to see how close you get with that PW......thought you had to kleep a safe distance but I think I'm being too safe............


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

Be interested on your thoughts on the how close you should be with the lance? As I can see most of the film is removed on the rinse…………with those pic’s showing half and half. I’d be scared of damage to my paint or is this over the top…….I stand a good few feet away…….I’d love you if you could do a Vid showing your rinse…


----------

